# Kann ich mit meinen PC die aufgelisteten Spiele (siehe unten) auf Hohen Grafikeinstellungen spielen ?.



## derniko29 (29. Dezember 2014)

Hey Leute, ich will mir einen PC kaufen mit dem ich nur Zocke. Da ich eigentlich Playstation Spieler bin und die Trennung meiner Playstation 4 sehr schwer, aber die Playstation 4 ging zum Glück sehr schnell verkauft (Nicht das ich es mir anders überlege ). Ich komm mal zum Punkt, kann ich diese Spiele auf hohen Grafikeinstellungen spielen auf meinen PC spielen ?.

Die Spiele: Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare, Far Cry 4, The Evil Within, Alien Isolation, Saints Row 4, The Crew, Watch Dogs, Arma 3, DayZ, Battlefield 4, Mordors Schatten, Borderlans 3: The Pre Sequel.

Mein PC:

Mainboard: *Asus H81M-PLUS Mainboard Sockel LGA 1150 (ATX, Intel H81, 2x DDR3 Speicher, 2x SATA III, VGA, DVI-D, HDMI, 2x USB 3.0)*

Arbeitsspeicher: *Crucial Ballistix Sport Arbeitsspeicher 16GB (1600MHz, 240-polig, CL9, 2x 8GB) DDR3-RAM Kit*

Grafikkarte: *Gainward GTX760 Phantom NVIDIA Grafikkarte (PCI-e, 4GB, GDDR5 Speicher, DVI, 1 GPU)*

Prozessor: *Intel Core i5 4570 Prozessor (3,2GHz, Sockel LGA1150, 6MB Cache) boxed*

Tower: *Sharkoon T9 Value Red PC-Gehäuse ATX Midi Tower*


Das isser'


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2014)

Ja, das würde gehen - nicht immer "maximale" Einstellungen, aber höhere Details gehen, und du könntest in nem Jahr oder so mit einer neuen Grafikkarte den PC wieder topfit für die dann neuesten Games machen.

Hast Du den PC denn schon? Denn wenn nein, dann könnte man zum gleichen Preis was nochmal merkbar stärkeres hinkriegen


----------



## derniko29 (29. Dezember 2014)

Nein, ich habe ihn noch nicht. Nur das Mainboard besitze ich schon.


----------



## derniko29 (29. Dezember 2014)

Und den Tower hab ich schon sonst fehlt alles noch.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2014)

Dann hängt es davon ab, was das kosten soll. Was aber definitiv nicht so gut ist: die GTX 760. Die kostet 180-200€ und ist nur so gut wie eine AMD R9 270X, die Du schon für 150-160€ bekommst, und für 170-190€ gibt es die AMD R9 280, die schon 15% schneller als die 270X bzw. GTX 760 ist.  und die Phantom mit 4GB RAM ist ja nochmal teuer, die kostet 220-230€ - für den Preis bekommst Du schon eine AMD R9 280X, die 25-30% schneller ist. Da hilft es der GTX 760 auch nicht, dass die 4GB hat (die genannten AMDs haben 3GB). Und effektiv bekommst Du für 230€ sogar schon eine Asus R9 290 OC, denn die kostet 260-265€, AMD gibt aber derzeit noch 30€ Cashback oben drauf. Die R9 290 wäre auch ohne OC schon wieder 25% schneller als eine R9 280X.  D.h. die R9 290 ist ca 50-60% schneller als eine GTX 760!

RAM + CPU: 16GB sind eigentlich noch lange nicht nötig - das "muss" also nicht sein, dass Du jetzt schon 16GB nimmst. Ich würde das Geld dann eher in die CPU stecken - der 4570 ist zwar stark, aber für 220-230€ bekommst Du einen Xeon 1230v3, der wie ein Core i7 arbeitet. Wenn Du sicher bist, dass Dein Board ein neues BIOS schon drauf hat, kannst Du auch den 1231v3 nehmen. RAM kannst du aber ja bei Bedarf dann immer noch später mal nachrüsten, aber die CPU mal eben wechseln ist halt dann mehr Aufwand  


Gehäuse: das ist okay, aber schon was veraltet - das hat nur 1x USB3.0, d.h. meistens, dass du dafür ein Kabel durchs Gehäuse verlegen und hinten an einem Board-USB-Anschluss anstecken musst - moderne Gehäuse haben aber Stecker, die AUFS Board kommen, dann bleiben hinten alle Anschlüsse noch verfügbar. UND du hast pro Stecker dann 2 Ports versorgt, daher haben solche Gehäuse meist in den techn. Daten dann "2x USB3.0" stehen. Alternativen im ähnlichen Preisbereich wäre von Sharkoon das BD28 oder T28 - wenn Fenster und rote LEDs unwichtig sind, gibt es natürlich noch mehr Auswahl


----------



## derniko29 (29. Dezember 2014)

Also nun, es sollte maximal 650 kosten, dass was ich da jetzt zusammen gebaut habe kostet auch 650 Euro. Also ich kenne mich mit Gaming PCs nicht so gut aus, bin auf die Phantom gekommen weil mein Bruder meint, man muss ''immer'' eine 4 GB Grafikkarte haben wenn man so Spiele wie Z.b. Battlefield 4 auf Ultra oder Sehr hoch spielen will, ich bin sowieso skeptisch mit der Phantom. Ich wollte mir auch erst einen AMD Prozessor holen, aber selbst ich weiß das Intel die Nase vorne hat wenn es um Gaming geht Usw.
Also ich weiß nicht viel was Gaming PCs angeht, ich brauch hier ein Rat. Weil ich möchte schon gerne die neusten spiele auf Sehr Hoch oder sogar wenn möglich auf Ultra spielen aber mein Budget sollte bei 650 bleiben.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2014)

Bei CPUs ist Intel klar besser. Bei Grafikkarten hat Nvidia derzeit zwar im HighEnd-Bereich die "beste" Karte, aber von Einstieg bis Oberklasse haben Nvidia UND AMD mehrere jeweils ähnlich starke Modelle im Sortiment, und da ist AMD durchgehend besser bei Preis-Leistung.  

Für 650€

Xeon 1230v3 => 230€  Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)
2x4 GB DDR3-1600 RAM => 65€  Speicher im Preisvergleich
AMD R9 290  4GB => 260€  PCIe im Preisvergleich
Gehäuse => 60€ 

Das wären keine 650€. Oder müssen da noch Netzeil, Festplatte und DVD-Laufwerk dazu?


----------



## derniko29 (29. Dezember 2014)

Nein, habe schon Netzteil, DVD-Laufwerk und 1 TB Festplatte. Also wenn ich mir jetzt die von dir aufgelisteten Sachen kaufe, wie sieht es dann mit Gaming aus. Kann ich so neuere Spiele wie Battlefield 4, Far Cry 4, Alien Isolation und Call Of Duty: Advanced Warfare auf Ultra oder wenigstens auf Hoch/Sehr Hoch spielen ohne Frame einbrüche ?.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2014)

Besser als mit nem Xeon und einer R9 290 geht es an sich gar nicht für das Budget - alle teureren CPUs sind in Games kaum besser, erst einer für den Sockel 2011-3 wäre dann doch merkbar schneller, aber da kostet dann NUR die CPU 500€    und Grafikkarte: eine Nvidia GTX 970 wäre 6-7% schneller, kostet aber 300€. Und dann wird es erst ab 500€ nochmal schneller. 

D.h. wenn DAS, was ich vorschlage, nicht reicht, dann müsstest Du direkt nochmal 300€ drauflegen...   das Setting müsste alles auf hohen Details packen. Man sollte es nur mit dem AntiAliasing nicht übertreiben, das frisst einfach sehr viel Leistung, und 8x sieht beim Spielen auch nicht mehr sichtbar besser als 4x oder gar nur 2x aus.


----------



## derniko29 (29. Dezember 2014)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt, ich kauf es mir. Aber wie ist es mit dem Frames. Wenn ich zum Beispiel:. Battlefield 4 spiele, brechen die ein oder Läuft es flüssig ?.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2014)

So 100% kann ich das nicht sagen, weil ich nicht  weiß, was du mit "einbrechen" genau meinst - das sehen ja manche empfindlicher als andere   Aber ich hab selber eine R9 290, und zB BF3 läuft auf Ultra mit über 100 FPS.  Auch Mordors Schatten spiel ich auf maximalen Details (aber ohne das Textur-Ultra-Pack, das ist eher Merketing und sieht nicht besser aus als die normalen Texturen bei "Hoch" ). Watch Dogs auch. Alles ruckelfrei. Nur wenn Du jetzt einer von der Sorte bist, der 100 FPS will und "nur" 50 FPS dann als "einbrechen" bezeichnet, dann könnte es knapp werden - aber besser geht es wie gesagt nicht mit dem Budget.

Ich hatte übrigens vorher eine AMD 7950, die ist ca so stark wie die R9 270X oder GTX 760, und auch die reichte schon für "hohe" Details bei neueren Games.


----------



## derniko29 (29. Dezember 2014)

Mit einbrechen meine ich das die FPS zahlen nicht so stabil sind und mal auf 40 und dann schnell runter nach 25 einbrechen


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2014)

Also, wenn in einem Spiel 50-60 FPS schon das maximale wären, DANN kann jede Karte auch mal kurz auf nur 25-30 einbrechen. Wenn Du zB hier mal für BF4 schaust Benchmark-Ergebnisse: Battlefield 4 - AMD Radeon R9 290 im Test: Satte Leistung für 360 Euro – aber gibt's die auch dauerhaft?  da ist weiter unten eine Grafik mit Graphen - der fette rote ist eine R9 290, da schwanken die FPS zwischen mindestens 55 und maximal 80 in FullHD und bei Ultra.


----------

